# Disctrode Procedure



## AWHITACRE (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the correct CPT for Disctrode procedure? The information I have shows that a disctrode is alot like an IDET procedure. I am looking at code 22526.


----------



## LaSeille (Jul 11, 2008)

*Disctrode*

I agree with your coding - 22526/22527.  See this link for information about the disctrode procedure.   http://www.valleylab.com/static/pain/patient-disctrode.html 
Hope this helps!!
LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------

